# EyeScream Jewelry



## Isis (Dec 11, 2005)

For you ladies that love hand crafted jewelry I just have to share this one! I love this woman's work, she actually reworeked a headdress for me to wear as a necklace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The pic below is it, however mine has onyx & quartz beads. I've gotten loads of compliments on it and I deffinitelly want to get a few more over her other pieces too. LOL






EyeScream Jewelry


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 12, 2005)

she hand made that?! thats freaking cool. lol. that must have taken so much time to make. i wish i could make something.


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 12, 2005)

aww i just looked at the site and the 'goddess & moon' section looks like they're from that japanese show sailor moon. lol i love that show.


----------



## Isis (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_she hand made that?! thats freaking cool. lol. that must have taken so much time to make. i wish i could make something._

 
Yupp! My order took 6 weeks! But she obviouslly has just more than one at a time to fill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And a majority is custom.

LOL I never would have thought of Sailor Moon looking at them! I've not watched it even though I watch tons of anime.


----------



## irmati (Dec 12, 2005)

very interesting


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

wow thats nice.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 4, 2006)

man i want one to wear around the house... would totally make cooking and cleaning better


----------

